# Painting Metal Door frame estimate



## SeasideCA (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok, I have to paint some metal door frames interior. Both sides. Office setting. They want Kelly Moore Oil based galaxy black. They are currently an off white color. It may need two coats. My guys say 45 minutes to paint one. How many minutes per door do you guys think it would take? 

thanks
cr:clap:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

3...2....1...


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Edited to keep it from closing.:thumbsup:

Added the poll just for grins.:thumbup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

It's definitely going to take two coats. So I would figure at least one hour per door opening. :thumbup:

Ps. Good one Griz....

-Paul


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

Will the first coat have time to dry before the second one in that hour? Just askin'....


----------



## Terrorron (Nov 7, 2008)

If you can't put a decent (tight) coat on a steel frame, inside of 30 minutes :whistling, you're no painter. 

When I was learning the brush, we used to have races...just for laughs. Three hours for a dozen was the number to beat...IIRC :thumbsup: 

Tight cut to vinyl on the outside angle as well...

No tape on the hinges...tape is for p*ssies.

I went through "painters" like toilet paper, back (1993-97) when I had my painting business.

Why do I no longer have a painting business?

...Because "_*everyone*_ can paint".:no:

Nowday's I sub it out...

:whistling

:laughing:


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

Had a boss one time that said he could paint 70 metal frames in an 8 hour day.... He was about 60, and claimed he still could. I told him I don't think he could go thru and touch 70 jambs in a day much less paint them. :whistling

He was serious, and got kinda mad. One day he picked up somebodys brush when we were running jambs and painted one. Took him 30 mins and had sags all in it. I told him at that pace he was gonna have to work 12's to get 70 jambs. Then I realised that the 30 mins he spent only got the guts and one side of the jamb. :blink:

I agree with above.... if you can't paint a metal jamb in 30 mins, you might wanna see if the electricians or the plumbers are hiring. :laughing:


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

First off are you spraying , brushing, brush and rolling is the job close to home. Any obstacles in your way are you painting the frames or sending your crew. We just removed 500 sq ft of popcorn ceiling in a residential home the removal only took couple hours but 3 men were there all day.

Why cause of all the covering, masking, cleanup etc.. If you want to know production rates you can order a estimating manual from PDCA but just remember those are average rates and you or your crew might be faster or slower. :thumbsup:


----------



## Terrorron (Nov 7, 2008)

THINKPAINTING said:


> First off are you spraying , brushing, brush and rolling is the job close to home. Any obstacles in your way are you painting the frames or sending your crew. We just removed 500 sq ft of popcorn ceiling in a residential home the removal only took couple hours but 3 men were there all day.
> 
> Why cause of all the covering, masking, cleanup etc.. If you want to know production rates you can order a estimating manual from PDCA but just remember those are average rates and you or your crew might be faster or slower. :thumbsup:


Did you even read the OP? 

_Spraying? _*Black* oil based, in an (I'm assuming) occupied office? :whistling

Gee...like _that_ doesn't sound like a recipe for disaster...

Cheers, Ron


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

KentWhitten said:


>


Thanks twice!


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I would say 15 to 25 minutes would get it done for primer coat and then a second coat should get it done in 10 to 15 minutes, So yeah 30 35 minutes per door and frame, that's using and brush and roller, Roll it on, let it set up and lay it off with the brush:thumbsup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Any of you guys call me Francis... And I'll kill ya!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrllCZw8jiM


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Terrorron said:


> Did you even read the OP?
> 
> _Spraying? _*Black* oil based, in an (I'm assuming) occupied office? :whistling
> 
> ...


Yea I read and I was making a point about estimating Cheers


----------



## ShoreCoast (Sep 25, 2011)

I've used a really deep red on metal what a pain the a$$. But Benjamin Moore make Super Spec DTM paint and it covered really well. I would say 30-45 just a guess....


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

any of you **** touch me... and I'll kill ya.


----------

